# Purple glam look



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

INSPIRATION: Detiny Davis - playmate [makeup by Val C]






*my take...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





























*WHAT I USED*
FACE
smashbox pf primer
benefit boiing concealer
elizabeth arden bronzing mousse makeup (for that summer glow)
estee lauder double wear foundation mixed with maybelline bronzing droplets
benefit high beam highlighter (cheek bones)
MAC mineralize blush - dainty and gentle mixed together

EYES
udpp
MAC paint pots - nice vice, perky
MAC e/s - solar white, the baby pink from cool eyes holiday 07 palette, neutral pink, nocturnelle, satin taupe, nanogold
bobbi brown gel liner
lancome kohl pencil
rimmel glam'eyes mascara
NYC glamour lashes
MAC omega e/s on brows

LIPS
estee lauder nude lip pencil (dont know the name sorry!)
MAC hug me lipstick
benefit her glossiness lipgloss (the nude one!)


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 30, 2008)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## pat (Jul 30, 2008)

beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks girls


----------



## Moxy (Jul 30, 2008)

Girl you look HOT HOT HOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2008)

becky (spelling?)... this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## simplykat (Jul 30, 2008)

i love love love this look on you!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 30, 2008)

wow! this is my favourite look so far


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_becky (spelling?)... this is gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeh you spelt it right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## Jinni (Jul 30, 2008)

That is hot! 

You are a lot prettier than her imo.


----------



## Ithica (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous look


----------



## Jot (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow i love this on you. It looks great and you did a fab job - it makes your eyes really blue - i'll look into nocturnelle now having seen this


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Wow i love this on you. It looks great and you did a fab job - it makes your eyes really blue - i'll look into nocturnelle now having seen this_

 
thanks jot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nocturnelle is lovely!  i should really get it out more


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 30, 2008)

You're gorgeous as usual!! Just a CC, if I can: I would have used a cooler pink on your lips.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 30, 2008)

oh..great job!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 30, 2008)

wow glam8 you are god dam sexy!!!!! *drools*


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2008)

love it!!! you did a geat job recreating this


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Becky I LOVE this! It's so funny, I was just looking at that picture on Val C's page the other day thinking "That's great inspiration for an FOTD!" And you did it! Lol, and it turned out beautifully. You totally nailed it! Lovelovelove!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_You're gorgeous as usual!! Just a CC, if I can: I would have used a cooler pink on your lips._

 
I think a cooler pink would look a little better too (just my 2 cents ) Not that Becky doesn't look gorgeous already, though


----------



## xShoegal (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks much better then hers!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, you came pretty close to the original!!! I will so try this out myself


----------



## susannef (Jul 30, 2008)

This looks hot!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 30, 2008)

that's a gorgeous look. so hot!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_It's so funny, I was just looking at that picture on Val C's page the other day thinking "That's great inspiration for an FOTD!"_

 
what's ValC's page???


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2008)

girl you are beautiful


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_what's ValC's page???_

 
MySpace.com - Valc-Makeup - 25 - Female - Los Angeles, California - www.myspace.com/makeupartist


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

Damn, this is hot on you! The 2nd to last pic, you look like a Playmate! Great job!


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG! THis is so PRETTY!! love it!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## riacarolina (Jul 30, 2008)

This is HAWT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love makeup by Val C... she does Jessie Burciagas too... but I'm sure you already know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look gorgeous!


----------



## riacarolina (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ oh ahah I just saw the myspace link... *thank u*


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_MySpace.com - Valc-Makeup - 25 - Female - Los Angeles, California - www.myspace.com/makeupartist



_

 
thanks becky, i added her!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 30, 2008)

Great look on you!  You look better than the original photo too.


----------



## richelleneB (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW - this looks very HOOOOT! =)


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 30, 2008)

wow so gorgeous ..you are toooooooo cute...love the look..you did a great job matching the look from the inspiration pic. Great Skills =)


----------



## bajsan (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks just like the picture! I love the eye-makeup especially, excellent job!


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 30, 2008)

this is incredible, you just glow so much!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 30, 2008)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## aimee (Jul 30, 2008)

great look


----------



## seonmi (Jul 30, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 30, 2008)

really pretty!


----------



## crystalado (Jul 30, 2008)

This is soo hot!  OMG!  Look at those gorgeous lips!  Get it girl!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2008)

You remind me of Hayden Panettiere (sp?) for some reason!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 30, 2008)

You are stunning! I love this... your lip color looks amazing too


----------



## faifai (Jul 30, 2008)

Yours is so much better than the original! The eyes look just as glam but your skin looks more natural and glowy.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_You remind me of Hayden Panettiere (sp?) for some reason!_

 
lol i get that alot!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks so much everyone!


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 30, 2008)

wow this looks so much like the original! awesome job at recreating the look. i'm calling for a tutorial....


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 30, 2008)

Love Love Love It


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness.......how gorgeous!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 30, 2008)

HOT HOT HOT !! and I agree you look much better than that other girl xx


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks beautiful! You did a great job! Thank you.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow that looks gorgeous!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

This is so gorgeous!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very sexy!!  You always look so glam!!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 30, 2008)

wow becky, just hot.  Totally inspired by this one!!


----------



## rbella (Jul 30, 2008)

Damnz gurl!  You are so hot!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2008)

i want a tut too!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

i think this maybe my next tut idea


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 30, 2008)

this is gorgeous! i'd love a tutorial


----------



## ajaella (Jul 30, 2008)

Hot! I love it


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 30, 2008)

when i first scrolled down, i thought the first pic was u lol i was thinkin 'thats not her'...

but this look is so hot. im so gona try a version of this!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks great. I love it!


----------



## yonkersbarbie (Jul 30, 2008)

You look sooo pretty =]
I love the makeup - its so perfect.


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 30, 2008)

This is by far my favorite on you..and i'm so lovin your lips!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 30, 2008)

wow gorgeous!!!


----------



## natalie647 (Jul 30, 2008)

That's really pretty, but work on the eyeliner, cause it was uneven in a lot of places. Other than that, great  FOTD!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW! You look fantastic!  Rock it, you beauty!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 31, 2008)

Hot! Hot! Hot!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 31, 2008)

u look amazing!!


----------



## milamonster (Jul 31, 2008)

smokin!


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 31, 2008)

This is GORGEOUS. Could you please please do a tutorial? It's so pretty


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 31, 2008)

tut!tut!tut!


----------



## BuNnieLoVe (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW! You look so gorgeous!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Jul 31, 2008)

i actually like the way yours looks better....more classy and dewy.  
i really like the lip color, how its not quite as bright as hers.  you did an amazing job, and pulled it off perfectly!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Jul 31, 2008)

i actually like the way yours looks better....more classy and dewy.  
i really like the lip color, how its not quite as bright as hers.  you did an amazing job, and pulled it off perfectly!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Jul 31, 2008)

i actually like the way yours looks better....more classy and dewy.  
i really like the lip color, how its not quite as bright as hers.  you did an amazing job, and pulled it off perfectly!


----------



## moonlit (Jul 31, 2008)

wow becky! awesome fotd.. u re-created the look perfectly!


----------



## moonlit (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah i want a tut too! pleaseeeeee


----------



## imatocophobic (Jul 31, 2008)

hotness! love love love <3


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 31, 2008)

I love this, so pretty!


----------



## User93 (Jul 31, 2008)

freakin awesome! You seriously look better than her! You look sooooo hot and soo "playboy style". Gorgeous girl


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 31, 2008)

if you're gonna do a tutorial, can you suggest any dupes for the baby pink and the neutral pink that you used?

and can anyone suggest a dupe for the lipstick in the original photo? i really like that pink and have been looking for a lipstick like that!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow your copy of the original is ON KEY! Gorgeous look!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable so look a like


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG I like yours much better! And I want a tut on this one!!! So hot!!!


----------



## zerin (Jul 31, 2008)

wow ....this ones realy good


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous look, Becky!!  You nailed it!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow this look is amazing!Your soo beautiful, im jealous!


----------



## ellienellie (Aug 1, 2008)

Beautiful! these colors really suit you hun. And you've applied it flawlessly as always


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful & really pretty look. Love it!


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 1, 2008)

gorge, you did an amazing job recreating it


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 1, 2008)

i loveeee this loookk! my favourite FOTD i have seen in a longggg time! welldone Bex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i second the tutorial requestt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xox


----------



## ilkohl (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow!!! I love it!


----------



## eenerkwak (Aug 2, 2008)

dude this looks hella like the original picture. u should tutorial it


----------



## erynnj (Aug 3, 2008)

this is perfect! just as good if not better than the original!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 3, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## pinkdotty (Aug 4, 2008)

perfect!!!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 4, 2008)

Gorgeous! haha I love your obsession with playboy, its so cute! You could definitely be a playmate


----------



## angeluv009 (Aug 5, 2008)

super sexy!!!!!


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 6, 2008)

omg i love this, a tutorial would be awesome


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 6, 2008)

I love that look, it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Jacob2119 (Aug 14, 2008)

dang girl u really hit it with inspiration love this look


----------



## Divinity (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow!  Nice job!


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 14, 2008)

you are just so gosh darn pretty!!!


----------



## moonlit (Aug 15, 2008)

love this look!! Please do a tut if possible.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 15, 2008)

you look so good! amazing (= i love it!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 15, 2008)

Looooooove it!!! That's why I love porn makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's HOT!!!


----------



## ultraserval (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow... you did an awesome job! But when do you not, I just love all your fotd's!


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 16, 2008)

Incredible, I love it! Eyes are hot and the lips so sexy, wish I could do makeup like that!


----------



## Kaliyan (Sep 7, 2008)

you are gorgeous!! thank you for your kind comments, i'm a big fan of yours =)


----------



## duddelle (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool! I like how the blush plays off the pink in the shadow too. I'll have to remember those lashes.


----------



## nafster (Sep 14, 2008)

aww this is soo pretty!! you look like barbie


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 14, 2008)

Very glamorous! Your eyes just POP.


----------



## Flaminbird (Sep 14, 2008)

You could be a spittin image of her. So glam and gorgeous!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, this look is so cute on you! And it looks very very similar to the original.


----------



## MACisME (Sep 14, 2008)

i love it girl u rocked it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 14, 2008)

When will you post more??


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Sep 14, 2008)

This is so hot!!!..Thanks for another OMG moment in makeup!!


----------



## asianjewels (Sep 14, 2008)

Hot hot!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 14, 2008)

sososo pretty! I actually like your version way better!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 15, 2008)

*This look is HAWT!!!!*


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

unbelievably accurate replication! Wow, how did you know what colors to choose? I've got my demo on Wednesday and I'm afraid I'll get a tear sheet and not be able to replicate the look. HELP!!! Anyway, it looks incredible.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 23, 2008)

what brush do ur apply ur blush with?i love this look


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 23, 2008)

gorgeous.


----------



## catz1ct (Sep 23, 2008)

This is awesome, I love the colours.


----------

